# 401.5 Security device.



## cda (Sep 10, 2015)

2006 IFC

401.5 Security device.

Any security device or system that emits any medium that could obscure a means of egress in any building, structure or premise shall be prohibited.

Is this section not someplace  in the 2009 or 2012  IFC???

If so reason not there?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 10, 2015)

2012 IFC 316.5 Security device.

Any security device or system that emits any medium that could obscure a means of egress in any building, structure or premise shall be prohibited.


----------



## cda (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks

Wish they would stop moving stuff


----------



## JBI (Sep 11, 2015)

cda - If they stop moving stuff then they can't sell more books.


----------



## north star (Sep 11, 2015)

*& = = &*

cda,

As **JBI** mentioned, ...moving stuff around helps to sell the product.

Grocery stores, retail stores, vehicle & heavy equipment dealerships

( and others ) having been doing this for decades.

*& = = &*


----------

